# Feeding wet food & cat treats



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Just wondering if it's ok to feed wet cat food (Wellness) as a treat, or if it should only be used if they're sick, and if cat treats are ok too. I feed my cat's the Greenies. Here's the list of ingredients off the website

Ingredients:
Salmon: Chicken, glycerin, wheat flour, salmon meal, natural flavours, dried corn syrup, corn flour, wheat gluten, vegetable oil, water, lecithin, brewer’s dried yeast, potassium sorbate (to preserve freshness), salt, methylcellulose, ascorbic acid (source of vitamin C), mixed tocopherols, vitamin E supplement.

Chicken: Chicken, glycerin, wheat flour, natural flavours, dried corn syrup, corn flour, wheat gluten, chicken liver meal, vegetable oil, lecithin, brewer’s dried yeast, potassium sorbate (to preserve freshness), methylcellulose, ascorbic acid (source of vitamin C), mixed tocopherols, vitamin E supplement.

Not that I think Annabelle will eat them, but may as well try :roll:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Wet cat food is fine as a treat, and I also suggest Wellness Healthy Indulgence as a good treat! They're little packets of meat chunks in gravy, with several different meat flavors, and Lily's absolutely loved the ones I've given her so far. I'm not sure about feeding Greenies as a treat though...Might be best to stick with wet cat food, if you can find one that she likes.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> Wet cat food is fine as a treat, and I also suggest Wellness Healthy Indulgence as a good treat! They're little packets of meat chunks in gravy, with several different meat flavors, and Lily's absolutely loved the ones I've given her so far.


Ya I saw those at the pet store and wanted to buy some for my kitties and figured I might as well try to feed Annabelle some


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Greenies are fine.

I posted a while back about them.


Just make sure you break it into smaller chunks and don't give more than 1 piece


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Just wanted to note that the greenies do have corn in them, I personally wouldn't feed them just because of that. But that's just me.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok so I bought a packet of Wellness wet food and I was just wondering how much you feed at one time and how long the rest of the pack keeps in the fridge?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I feed several little meat chunks at a time (with a veggie), and I cut the chunks into three pieces so I know Lily won't choke on them. I just opened a pack not quite a week ago (I think), and have been keeping the meat in a baggy in the fridge. I still have at least half of the package left though, so I'll probably end up moving it to the freezer to be safe. They're easy enough to thaw out with a few seconds in the microwave.


----------

